# Butt protection?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm looking to get some. What are some good brands/models to look at? I know nothing at all except that I probably should get some.

The azzpads don't look too comfortable.

I think something that look like bike shorts (short but tight fitting) with pads would be best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

I've heard of azzpadz, red impact shorts, and some people wearing hockey pads (for a lot of protection!


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Look into Motocross products, I have a pair of tight bike shorts with hip and tailbone pads, much cheaper too.
try SixSixOne
while your there look into the knee/shin guard protection if you ride rails.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

On my first season I bought a butt protector, but only because I fracture my coccyx and I wasn't going to let that stop me from riding that season. They worked fine, but after I healed I found them to be very uncomfortable for everyday riding.

I bought of ebay, they were tight shorts with padding built inside, I tried looking for them but could not find them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

ya I would look into a pair of motocross butt protection. O'neal has a few nice pairs for $30.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

or some inline hockey girdles









it has butt protection too

Some are bike pant types some are not.....
heres some sites

HockeyMonkey
HockeyGiant


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend has these. The tailbone pad is actully kind of thin. But like people have already said, there are cheaper alternatives that work just as well. Hockey gear is one, football is another. If I want to wear a tailbone pad, I just get my football girdle (holds the tail/hip pads), and just put the tailbone pad in it. Total cost, about $20. And my football tail bone pad is thicker than my friends offical "crash pads." On thing to note though if you go the football route, is that the tailbone pads come in different sizes. Try to get the largest one you can find. And yes, I also play football, badly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I have Crash Pads 2500. These really have excellent protection for your tailbone and butt. I have looked and tried several different sets until I settled on these. Crash Pads, Inc. | Product


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i have sixsixone bomber shorts, been slacking off on reviewing it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Mirax H said:


> I have Crash Pads 2500. These really have excellent protection for your tailbone and butt. I have looked and tried several different sets until I settled on these. Crash Pads, Inc. | Product


I have worn these for the past two seasons, and I love them. They are comfortable and non-restrictive. The pillow like knee pads are great for binding up after lift riding as I like to get up on my toe edge. 

I totally recommend these.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Downhill biking pants would work good, they have lots of padding and would protect you alot.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely don't bother with the Pro-tec ones, they offer VERY LITTLE tailbone and butt protection while focusing their padding on the hips... which i have no idea why. The Burton RED shorts are terrible too with minimal padding. Their original spandex type ones seem pretty decent. 

Aside from the original RED spandex ones i'd look into other sport ones. Definitely try to see them in person before buying to see where and how much padding and protection they actually provide. While i don't wear any impact shorts, there were definitely a few times this season where i wish i did.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

to resurrect this thread from the dead, the sixsixone shorts don't do much at all. look elsewhere if you're considering them.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Azzpads work well, but it is like wearing a diaper, its huge :dunno: I got one that's like 2 sizes too big for me and never used it out of embarrassment, though it was good for mountain boarding when no one was around to see this huge black diaper thing on my butt.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone know how skeletools are in regards to huge/diaper butt? 

how 'bout their chest protectors while we're at it, pretty bulky?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i would recommend skeletool padded nappies to anyone.

i have used them for years and would not even consider any other.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

*sixsixone*

I ordered the sixsixone's after reading this thread. They seem to fit well under my pants and are fairly comfortable. I haven't rode them yet, just had them on in the house. THey are thin. I'm doubtful they are really going to provide much protection given the minimal thin foam padding. I was hoping there was more protection around the tailbone, but just one thin pad there.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

do they skeletools protect more than just the tailbone (with those plastic plates)?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^^yup; quads on the front, glute on the back. tail bone as noted already, but nothing for your bollocks.

every chair lift feels like a sofa!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ^^^^yup; quads on the front, glute on the back. tail bone as noted already, but nothing for your bollocks.
> 
> every chair lift feels like a sofa!


sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

On the subject of butt protection, anyone seen anything for kids?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

for kids.... no amount of padding can compete with;

"shut the fuck up!"




gotta love the lil bastards.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

chaser said:


> I ordered the sixsixone's after reading this thread. They seem to fit well under my pants and are fairly comfortable. I haven't rode them yet, just had them on in the house. THey are thin. I'm doubtful they are really going to provide much protection given the minimal thin foam padding. I was hoping there was more protection around the tailbone, but just one thin pad there.


Off-topic but kind of amusing you chose the 661's when the one review was negative.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i use my football girdle, but it has pads built into it, it is not a traditional girdle. mcdavid makes a hexagon pad girdle, that you can get for like 30 bucks, and they are way comfy, and very slim fitting. it has pads on your ass bone and on the hips


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

AZred60 said:


> i use my football girdle, but it has pads built into it, it is not a traditional girdle. mcdavid makes a hexagon pad girdle, that you can get for like 30 bucks, and they are way comfy, and very slim fitting. it has pads on your ass bone and on the hips


Do you use the McDavid one? I also use my football girdle, but have traditoinal one...wanted to pull the hip pads, cause I never hit those. It really the cheapest way to deal with this whole issue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Shoot, I thought this was a ass condom thread


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

sedition said:


> Do you use the McDavid one? I also use my football girdle, but have traditoinal one...wanted to pull the hip pads, cause I never hit those. It really the cheapest way to deal with this whole issue.


yeah i have the mcdavid ones.they work really well because they dont really affect the fit of your pants much, and they are like an underarmour material so you stay dry and dont overheat


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I use demon brand crash pants. They've got removable hard tail and thigh protection as well as foam sewn in all over. I don't use the hard thigh pad, but the hard plastic plate has saved my ass dozens of times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I used Crossfire Padded Short from Planet Altitude. It worked great for about 1 season and then I started to notice that the tailbone pad became noticeably thinner and did not absorb impact as much as it used to be. (For me, one season is amount to 10-15 days of snowboarding. I am progressing to a terrain park and so I landed on my butt a lot (~20-30 times a day).)

I am looking for cash pants that last longer than one season. I see that people in the thread recommended Skeletools and Demon cash pants. I am just wondering about how long you have used them and whether they are still in good condition or not.

(I should have found this forum beforehand.)

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

nnnpooh said:


> I used Crossfire Padded Short from Planet Altitude. It worked great for about 1 season and then I started to notice that the tailbone pad became noticeably thinner and did not absorb impact as much as it used to be. (For me, one season is amount to 10-15 days of snowboarding. I am progressing to a terrain park and so I landed on my butt a lot (~20-30 times a day).)
> 
> I am looking for cash pants that last longer than one season. I see that people in the thread recommended Skeletools and Demon cash pants. I am just wondering about how long you have used them and whether they are still in good condition or not.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but ~400 impacts sounds like a lot on a piece of foam, it can only take so much. did you talk to Planet Altitude about it? 

You might take a look at the Triple Eight Bumsavers, which were made for skaters but work for boarding too. they're around $40 so if they too only last one season you're saving a bit over the Crossfire.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I wear an azzpad and it works pretty good. My ass thanks it with every hard hit. It is not the most comfortable thing in the world and it kinda feels like a diaper. I can't imagine the padded shorts feel any better. The best thing about it is that you can take it off easily. No need to take your pants off.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Zee said:


> On the subject of butt protection, anyone seen anything for kids?



I saw a sign once that said "Stay away from the Never-land Ranch".

ZZzzing.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

About protections? someone told me he was using his inline skate wrist protector for riding. Is it something some of you use? 

I try the skeleton short and they feel real good, and it is so true that riding the chairlift is way more nicer with those paded short.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

just keep eating fast food and donuts and your ass will have plenty of padding


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Lousixyz said:


> About protections? someone told me he was using his inline skate wrist protector for riding. Is it something some of you use?
> 
> I try the skeleton short and they feel real good, and it is so true that riding the chairlift is way more nicer with those paded short.


I use Level gloves for wrist protection. Winter Gloves Snowboard and Ski Gloves - Level Gloves

Use DemonSnow crash shorts for butt protection. So far in all of my crashes this season in the park, I've not hurt my tailbone once. It really takes out a lot of the timidness when hitting rails/boxes cause you know even if you land on your ass, it's not really going to hurt that bad.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> I use Level gloves for wrist protection. Winter Gloves Snowboard and Ski Gloves - Level Gloves
> 
> Use DemonSnow crash shorts for butt protection. So far in all of my crashes this season in the park, I've not hurt my tailbone once. It really takes out a lot of the timidness when hitting rails/boxes cause you know even if you land on your ass, it's not really going to hurt that bad.



Level Biomex wristguard is defintely good stuff :thumbsup:As for tailbone protection I have a pair of Zoombang compression shorts, they use impact material similar to d3o, upon impact it hardens up, plus compression shorts keep me pretty warm without wearing extra leggings.


----------

